# Will Spitfire Audio's Ricotti Mallets help give me this sound or should I find something else?



## bleupalmtree (Dec 2, 2021)

Just bought Soniccouture Celeste and it sounds AMAZING! 

But now I'm looking for a Glockenspiel and Xylophone that'll help me give me a sound similar to the music on this ad




Love the magical wonder sound and I want to do something similar to this and go after this sound.

Can anyone recommend a library if Ricotti Mallets isn't the one?


Thank You

​


----------



## mussnig (Dec 2, 2021)

I guess the Glockenspiel from Ricotti Mallets would be a good fit. But I failed to hear the Xylo in that ad - am I supposed to hear a Xylo?


----------



## bleupalmtree (Dec 3, 2021)

Yea, I don't hear it either. Someone told me they heard xylophone but thought I was the only one that didn't hear one.

Would you know a good glockenspiel & harp that I can buy a la carte from someplace?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2021)

Ricotti takes a little setup and getting use to but those mallets have some twinkly magic to them that I've had a hard time getting with other libraries.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Dec 3, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Ricotti takes a little setup and getting use to but those mallets have some twinkly magic to them that I've had a hard time getting with other libraries.


"Twinkly magic" is what I want lol

Hey, do you know a library that has a good harp?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2021)

bleupalmtree said:


> "Twinkly magic" is what I want lol
> 
> Hey, do you know a library that has a good harp?


Yeah so many. Believe it or not the Harps in EWQLSO is still the best all around. It's the one I still use. VSL Harps are also good. Dry sound but doesn't seem to suffer too much from that silent stage they use to have. 

All the usual suspects like Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools, ect have great harps really. So depends on if you want that hall sound, studio sound or close up and dry. Even the free harp from VSL in Kontakt is great used that successfully for years on some fairly big projects when I use to ghost more than I do now. Nobody ever complained.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 3, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Ricotti takes a little setup and getting use to but those mallets have some twinkly magic to them that I've had a hard time getting with other libraries.


If I may ask, what mics and reverbs do you use if you want to blend Ricotti Mallets with something that was recorded in a more ambient space (e.g. Air Lyndhurst)?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2021)

mussnig said:


> If I may ask, what mics and reverbs do you use if you want to blend Ricotti Mallets with something that was recorded in a more ambient space (e.g. Air Lyndhurst)?


I use the ones called V, CO and RI (no idea what those mean) and then I run that through a room reverb from 7th heaven and a hall reverb which for now is R2 but that changes depending on my mood.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 3, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I use the ones called V, CO and RI (no idea what those mean) and then I run that through a room reverb from 7th heaven and a hall reverb which for now is R2 but that changes depending on my mood.


Thank you! I will definitely try that.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Thank you! I will definitely try that.


I noodled in 3 minutes a little 8 bar demo. I took it down after posting it because well, it really is nothing, but it will give you a little bit of an idea of what it all sounds like in an orchestral context. So I figured I might as well post it back up.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Dec 7, 2021)

José Herring said:


> All the usual suspects like Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools, ect have great harps really. So depends on if you want that hall sound, studio sound or close up and dry.


So right now I'm looking at the harp from Cinesamples & Orchestral Tools. Not sure which one to really go with really but for CS & OT do I need a full version of Kontakt? I don't have it so that's going to play a factor on my buying decision as well.

Also I know Black Friday is over but does CS & OT have another sale the week of Christmas or anytime later?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 7, 2021)

bleupalmtree said:


> So right now I'm looking at the harp from Cinesamples & Orchestral Tools. Not sure which one to really go with really but for CS & OT do I need a full version of Kontakt? I don't have it so that's going to play a factor on my buying decision as well.
> 
> Also I know Black Friday is over but does CS & OT have another sale the week of Christmas or anytime later?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Not sure if you need the full Kontakt for either. I would assume so but you can check the specs of each. 

CS has way more sales that OT. So I'd expect that CS will have a sale around Christmas lasting for a few weeks. OT on the other hand may or may not have a sale and if they do it will last for 3 minutes, so be ready


----------



## bleupalmtree (Dec 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Ricotti takes a little setup and getting use to but those mallets have some twinkly magic to them that I've had a hard time getting with other libraries.


So because of your help I've decided to go with CineHarps. Has the sound that I'm looking for. I'm going to wait until the week of Christmas week to see if it goes on sale, if not then I'll just buy it. for full price.


Now for glockenspiel, right now I'm deciding on Spitfire Audio Ricotti Mallets, Soniccouture Orchestral Chimes Collection or buy A La Carte from Orchestral Tools.


For something with a twinkly magic sound, which would be better to go with?


Again, thank you for your time. I really appreciate your help


----------



## José Herring (Dec 8, 2021)

bleupalmtree said:


> So because of your help I've decided to go with CineHarps. Has the sound that I'm looking for. I'm going to wait until the week of Christmas week to see if it goes on sale, if not then I'll just buy it. for full price.
> 
> 
> Now for glockenspiel, right now I'm deciding on Spitfire Audio Ricotti Mallets, Soniccouture Orchestral Chimes Collection or buy A La Carte from Orchestral Tools.
> ...


Not sure I can help but I'd give you my opinions. 

If you can get all 3 then get all 3. They are unique in their own way and all of them are excellent sounding. 

If you could get 2 I would get Soniculture and OT. Soniculture gives you three instrument and 3 choices of beaters. It's recorded in a less ambient room like Ricotti is while OT Glock is recorded in a large room if you want that depth. The price of both is the same as Ricotti.

If you only wanted one I'd get Ricotti. Dryer room but you get a lot more instruments than both the other choices combined, more choices of betters and overall a great package though pricier at full price. Also Ricotti has tons of articulations which I rather like. 


My thoughts.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Dec 8, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Not sure I can help but I'd give you my opinions.
> 
> If you can get all 3 then get all 3. They are unique in their own way and all of them are excellent sounding.
> 
> ...


Well I just realized I need full version of Kontakt for Ricotti. Looks like I'm going with the next best thing. Soniccouture it is then.

If I ever find myself in the position where I need full version of Kontakt where it makes enough sense financially and I've earned a few bread crumbs then I'll move up to that. I'm still wet behind the ears and new to this so I'll just focus on what makes sense in my budget and get the best or second best I could get.

I really appreciate your help Jose. You've been patient, courteous and answered all my questions; even nudged me in the right direction on what libraries to get.

I very much appreciate your help.

Take care and Merry Christmas!



David Yanez


----------

